# Need to know how to "Repoduce a Queen"



## James Burke (Feb 4, 2002)

Greetings Joe,

You'll find more infomation in the Queen Rearing & Bee Breeding forum. There's lots of information to peruse, so take your time and have fun!

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Joe---the procedure to make another hive. 

http://www.honeybeeworld.com/spring/splits.htm


Terry


----------

